# Aderfarben USV im Schaltschrank



## osiris63 (26 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich  habe jetzt lange gegoogelt aber nichts brauchbares gefunden. Mit welcher Aderfarbe werden 230 Steuerstromkreise verdrahtet die aus einer 230V USV versorgt werden. Und welche Farben haben die Klemmen. Es geht hier um einen Streit zwischen Kollegen ob die Sekundärseite einer USV überhaupt als Leiter und Neutralleiter zu betrachten sind und somit die Klemmen grau und blau oder grau und grau zu kennzeichnen sind. 
Die zweite Frage: Ist es überhaupt zulässig die Stromkreise ohne Steuertrafo zu Versorgen. Es erfolgt nur eine Absicherung über Leitungsschutzschalter nach der USV. Bitte auch die relevanten Vorschriften angeben.
Freue mich auf Eure Antworten
Gruß Andreas


----------



## TimoK (27 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

sitzt die USV mit im Schaltschrank oder wird die USV-Spannung separat extern geführt? Ich würde im ersten Fall eine Markierung wie vor dem Hauptschalter, also bspw. schwarzer Leiter mit gelbem Schutzschlauch als eindeutige Kennzeichnung verwenden. Im zweiten Fall orange Adern nehmen, da Fremdspannung. Zusätzlich noch ein Aufkleber als Hinweis in den Schaltschrank an der betreffenden Stelle.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## osiris63 (27 Juni 2012)

USV steht im Schaltschrank auf dem Boden

Gruß Andreas


----------



## winnman (27 Juni 2012)

zu den Farben:

Wenn der Ausgang der USV potentialfrei ist (davon gehe ich nach obiger beschreibung aus), dann handelt es sich um 2 Aussenleiter (IT Netz).

Es bestehen nun 2 Möglichkeiten:

1: Ein Leiter wird geerdet -> Nullung, dann gibt es auch einen N, die Leitungsschutzschalter können 1 polig sein (ev mit geschaltetem N).

2: Es wird kein Leiter geerdet -> IT Netz, dann gibt es keinen N, die Leitungsschutzschalter müssen 2polig sein (mit Auslösern in beiden Pfaden), zusätzlich muss eine Isolationsüberwachung eingebaut werden.

Die Klemmenn und Adernfarben ergeben sich aus obigem.

Achtung: Manche USV Anlagen schalten bei Überströmen das Netz durch um nachgeschaltete Überstromschutzorgane auszulösen!


----------



## osiris63 (28 Juni 2012)

@winnman

danke für die info

gruß Andreas


----------

